# Aussteller Laptop Display eingebrannt?



## tusim (16. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir gestern ein neues Notebook bei Media Markt gekauft. Das Gerät was ich bekommen habe war der Austeller, da kein weiteres mehr vorrätig war und die mir einen attraktiven Preis dafür genannt haben.
Das Gerät weißt keinerlei Gebrausspuren auf und ist soweit einwandfrei, auch beim Display war vor und kurz nach dem Kauf Nichts unauffällig. Es handelt sich dabei um ein 17" Acer VN7-791G-71XN Black Serie mit 1080p Auflösung und IPS Led Panel.

Nun habe ich nach dem mühsamen Einrichten folgendes bemerkt: wenn ich Photoshop (CC) starte, kann ich im Display ganz leicht die Texte und Abbildungen aus dem Media Markt Standbild lesen (Media Markt Logo, Spezifikationen usw.). Unter Photoshop ist dies bei so ziemlich jeder Hintergundfarbe zu erkennen, jedoch nicht im normal Betrieb unter Windows, Chrom, Paint usw....
Nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich abwarten sollte und hoffe, dass dies schwindet oder direkt reklamiere mit der Befürchtung, dass das Gerät retour geht und ich umsonst Stunden mit dem Einricht verbracht habe.

Jemand einen Tipp? Falls möglich, kann man das verschwinden des Bildes beschleunigen?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tusim


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. August 2015)

Lass das über Nacht im Fullscreen laufen:

InfiniteLooper - Dead Pixel/Stuck Pixel Screen Fix (1 Hour Long)

*[size=+10]EPILEPSIE WARNUNG!!![/size]*


----------



## myIceTea (18. August 2015)

@NerdFlanders

was ist denn der technische Hintergrund? 

Hab gedacht so etwas gibt es nur beim Plasma Bildschirmen.



Gruß IceTea


----------



## norse (18. August 2015)

Nö, sowas gibt es immernoch, auch bei modernen Display. Das ist genauso wie mit dem Akku Memory effekt. Den gibts immernoch! Nur tritt das ganze nicht so schnell und intensiv auf.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (18. August 2015)

Ich würde abwarten. Einfach mal für paar Stunden einen Film oder sowas an machen, das nicht dauernt ein Standbild ist.

Sollte sich nach paar stunden geben


----------

